# New Attic Layout Any Thoughts?



## Falcon1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Guys. So I downloaded scarm and layed all the tracks out. Just curious what your thoughts are on it. I've kept in consideration being able to reach everything one way or another and the two lines connect so I can have any train go to any line. But I'm pretty new at this so any advice or thoughts would be great! Thanks


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

Can you give us some idea of your goals, givens 'n druthers? It's hard to provide much constructive feedback if we don't know what you're aiming for.... A few general comments:

- What's the purpose of the red circle on the left?

- Are you in HO or N? If HO, you've got some reach issues.

- Most of your layout is just mainline. This is great if you want to just make and break trains in the yard on the right and then watch 'em run around. But it will get boring. Think about putting in some industries and a passing siding or two to add operational interest.

- Why all the return loops? One is sufficient to turn a train, and since you already have a roundhouse you technically don't need any. At most I'd have one.

Thomas


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Falcon, yea it might be more enjoyable to run if you simplified it some. I would probably get rid of a lot of the tracks that turn around on themselves. Keeping turnouts within reach might be a good idea...there are bound to be problems at most turnouts sooner or later. Keep in mind not to get your curves too tight as well. I wish you the best, and will be happy to give any thoughts or ideas as you go along!

Chad


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Having just started out myself, I would recommend you take just one part of your plan and do that first. I think you will find that you will encounter plenty of hurdles with just 1/4 of putting your plan down on wood. This way you a) have a small working layout to enjoy while you build another part. and b) learn from some mistakes early. 

I stated with a 4x8 and tried to keep it simple with just one line but am still overcoming a hurdle i encountered with an incline I'me trying to deal with.


----------



## Falcon1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for your input! Here is my attempt to address some of your questions and also to give my thoughts on the layout when I put it together. I would love some input on this as I should have been more clear from the beginning. Here goes...

My general thought was to have a layout that would run two trains at a time continuously. This is why i included two loops on both lines so they can just keep going without my constant attention. I would like to increase the size of my collection and be able to pull the trains from the yard and run them. This is an 0 Gauge layout with 072 curves throughout. 

On the green line where the small yard is I thought that could be a coal or materials loading area. Back the train up and dump or collect. I spaced them out a little more in hopes to of fitting industrial loaders or building or whatever inbetween. Right behind that, the red line is sloping up on a solid grade where it will go above the green line (the light green line is tunnel) and run in the mountains. Once it reaches its maximum elevation it will stay that way until it comes all the way around to the same slope. As the red line goes around the corner to the west the mountains end and it will stay elevated on a city type elevated track. The west most corner will be a city theme. I figured in this area I can put an elevated passenger station.

Thomas, im not sure what a passing siding is can you explain?

Chad, Are turnouts bad? It sounds like I should expect consistent problems with derailments?

seabilliau I like your idea of starting out small. This is a long term project as just track alone is gonna cost alot. So I have been pondering my best option for a starter line. Any thoughts on which would be easiest?

Thanks again for all your input, I attached the layout again with some descriptions. Jeff


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Falcon...I should probably clarify my thoughts a little more, as I didn't go into too much detail in my previous post. Here are my thoughts on turnouts; all mine are controlled manually (I have to flip them with my hand), so I have to be able to reach them somewhat easily. You might be using remote turnouts that can be controlled with the flip of a switch. My only real concern was that you were able to reach the turnouts. It seems that if a derailment will occur, it will most likely occur at the turnout. I have cheap Atlas turnouts on mine, and they have performed fairly flawlessly for many years! If you have access to all sides of your layout, then you will probably be able to reach things easily if a derailment would occur. When I first looked at your plan, I wasn't sure if you were able to access all sides, making it tough to reach anything if there would be some cars to put back on tracks. If you are able to get around (or duck under) the layout easily, then you should have the reach you need. Sorry for my lack of clarification on my first post.

One other thought...you will probably need a few reverse modules on your layout to flip the polarity the correct way on the reverse loops. I don't know much about these, or how much they cost (may be a bit pricey...not sure). Other guys may have some thoughts on reverse modules. Like I say, I don't know a whole lot about reverse modules, so I am hoping other guys might weigh in on them. I look forward to seeing more about your plan!

Chad


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like quite an undertaking. I'm assuming that since you have the roundhouse there, there will be a turntable? 
A passing siding is a siding where a slower train can pull off the mainline to allow a faster train coming on to pass.


----------

